# Kicker DS 40?



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

EDIT: The thread name is supposed to be Kicker DS 40 not DC 40...


I'm looking to build 2 small surround speakers to replace my current ones for my Home Theater system, and I have heard these and thought they sounded really clear. I would like to keep the price down around $50-$80 for a pair, if possible. Or, would these not be a good pick for HT application?

http://www.hifisoundconnection.com/S..._by/sell_price

For that price, is there something clearer than those? Btw, I really like the look of them also...

Thanks in advance


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

The link you've got there is dead.

That being said, I'd probably go with these given your budget.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Thread title fixed.


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

JCD said:


> The link you've got there is dead.
> 
> That being said, I'd probably go with these given your budget.


Thanks for fixing thr thread name, Mike...

Here is what I was trying to link...

http://www.hifisoundconnection.com/...id/0/SFV/30046/order/desc/order_by/sell_price

I will look at those that you linked by the way...they look really good. Maybe if I can save enough money, I will try both...but I'm trying to save up for a new sub also...

Thanks


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I would say as a general rule that car audio speakers don't work so well in a home environment. They're designed for a small enclosed space, they have to be mounted in a shallow space, etc. I think you'd do much better with the the DIY kit I linked to.


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

Ok. How is the bass output from the RB-kit? I know they aren't meant to be for bass, but I'm just curious...

Thanks


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

If you look at the PDF, it looks like it gets down to 40-50hz. Granted, I wouldn't expect that would fill a big room, but you're not going to get much better for $60 I'd think.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I just noticed that it says they're out of stock. I don't know when they might (or if?) they might come back. It could have been a clearance thing.


----------



## keelay (Dec 11, 2008)

I bought 2 pairs of the RB-Kit for 4 speakers. I was extremely happy with the sound. For the money you will not be able to beat this price. While not as good, they blend nicely with my Natalie P mains. But then the Natalie P's cost me around $500 per pair. They are perfect for rear surrounds. They have a surprisingly deep low end. Put then in a 1/2 Cubic Foot box tuned to 48Hz. You will be hard pressed to find a 5 1/2" woofer with an Fs of 53Hz. They compare well with my infinity reference center channel.

Kyle

Here's the link to my project:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/diy-speakers/18046-rb-kit-ceiling-surrounds.html

They are finished but I don't have photo's of them posted yet.

Here is the modeled bass response.


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

Ok, thanks. I will probably get those after I get my Mach 5 IXL 18.2.2 or Tempest-X driver, if they are back in stock...


Thanks for the help


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

I see that the "Recession Busters" are back in stock. I will try to order them before they go back out of stock again.
If I decided to get the Kickers, would I need a crossover for them?

Thanks for the help

Edit: One more quick question.
If I can spend this much on these speakers, would you recommen them over the Recession Busters?

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-680

Would there be a change of sound for going from Red and White inputs from my DVD player to my receiver, to going to Digital Optical?

Thanks


----------



## keelay (Dec 11, 2008)

I own two pairs of recession buster kits. Mine have the aluminum tweeters. I noticed that the latest batch have a textile dome. I have not heard the dayton 5.1 speakers. I would however make a guess that the daytons cannot compare with the Recession busters when it comes to sound.

Two fundamental principles. 

1) The bass on a 3 1/2" woofer is going be wimpy no matter the quality of the driver. A small woofer just can't move the volume of air necessary to generate the necessary low end.

2) The size of the box is the only way to get more out of a small woofer. The recession buster kit can be made with up to a 1/2 CF box which will give you a flat response down to 45Hz (3db). That is were a subwoofer will pickup up nicely without a lot of eq'ing.

This is my opinion. That being said, I am curious how good the daytons sound. I did read the reviews and they seem to review very well. 

Kyle


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

OK, thanks for the help.
I will try to order the Recession Busters tomorrow, hoepfully. Maybe, I could just try to Dayton ones if I get the money. 


Thanks for the help


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't know if I should start a new thread for this or not, but I need to get a center channel. I would like to keep it below the $80 price range, but it can go just slightly above. 
Are there any clear sounding ones that can be built (or bought) for that price?

Thanks for the help


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I think you can buy a single version of the RB. I'd do that. I think that would be the best alternative for you. It will give you a seamless soundstage across the front of your HT setup and they're wicked cheap. 

If you want to keep the size down a little, maybe go for the vented versions on the l/r and the sealed for the center. You'll have to keep the speaker in a vertical positiion, but because it's relatively small, I don't think it'd be an issue in most situations. 

I should also point out (oh oh, soap box coming out again) that a vertical speaker is invariably better than a typical tipped over speaker. The whole tipped over speaker was all about WAF appeal.

Anyway, I'd go for a solo RB for the center.


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

By single RB, you mean just one tweeter and one woofer instead of two of each, right?

Thanks for the suggestions. Hopefully, I can start building them after I get my IXL 18.2.2 built :T


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I took another look, and there was this:



> _You may order the RB-Kit as a single or in odd numbers (price/each = $29.50).
> Please request this in the "comments" section of your online order, or give us a call.
> Toll Free Order Line: 866.883.1488_


I'd call them up and say I want 3 speakers. That'd be $88.50 for the drivers and crossovers. In the end, you'll have 3 tweeters, 3 woofers and 3 crossovers. 

After that, you'll have to decide if you want to go with a ported design or a sealed, if you want to get the flared port or just buy some PVC, etc...


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

OK, thanks for clearing that up for me. I thought I saw that somewhere, but couldn't find it again. I guess I kept looking over it.

Would it be ok to just use straight 2 inch PVC with no flares? I don't think that the port speed will be high enough to have to use flared ports, but I'm just trying to save some money here :T

Thanks for the help


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Regular PVC pipe is fine. 

The flared ports are superior (from what I've read). They do something to boost up the bottom end - per the company, it can add 3db of output. This is in addition to reducing the turbulance at the port openings.

However, if you'd like to keep the costs down, I'd be happy going with some PVC.


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

How would the Vifa's compare to the Bose 161 and 201 bookshelf speakers?


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

You do know what BOSE stands for right?
B - Buy
O - Other
S - Sound 
E - Equipment 
:rofl:

BOSE is also a 4 letter word that is taboo around here. addle:

All kidding aside you CAN DO MUCH Better than BOSE!!

Matt


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

Ya I know, I was just wondering. My friend has those, and I wanted to see how the Vifa's would compare. And, I will have to tell him what Bose stands for :T

Thanks for the help, and I can't wait until I can get these.


----------

